# No updates needed to update system to 11.1-RELEASE-p6



## rustleg (Dec 24, 2017)

I am trying (as a novice) to follow the manual to keep my system up to date, but I am confused by the messages and various forum posts don't enlighten me.

When I do
freebsd-update fetch install

I get


```
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.1-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 11.1-RELEASE-p6.
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
```

After some googling I do this which I gather means the kernel is at p4 and userland is at p6. But the thread saying this doesn't go on to say if this means no update is required.


```
# uname -rv
11.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Nov 14 06:12:40 UTC 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
# freebsd-version -k
11.1-RELEASE-p4
# freebsd-version -u
11.1-RELEASE-p6
```

"No updates needed to update system to 11.1-RELEASE-p6." seems to imply I can just do the update but clearly this is not happening. Does this message mean "system is already at 11.1-RELEASE-p6"?

Repeating the commands gives identical messages except it mentions update5.freebsd.org or update6.freebsd.org. Every "freebsd-update install" ends with the message "Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first." which sends me round in circles.

Clues would be appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 24, 2017)

That's normal.

The correct command is `# freebsd-update fetch` to see if updates are available and `# freebsd-update install` if there are.

If none are downloaded there is no point in running the install command.

Edit: My proofreading is terrible.


----------



## rustleg (Dec 24, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> That's normal.
> 
> The correct command is `# freebsd-update fetch` to see if updates are available and `# freebsd-update install` if there are.


So "No updates needed to update system to 11.1-RELEASE-p6." means it is already at p6 ? I guess I was expecting the kernel to be at p6 rather than p4 and so I needed to find a way to get it updated to p6.

I couldn't find any resource to tell me what the latest p levels were.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 24, 2017)

rustleg said:


> So "No updates needed to update system to 11.1-RELEASE-p6." means it is already at p6 ?



Yes, you're fine.

```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD obake 11.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Nov 14 06:12:40 UTC 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
$ freebsd-version -k
11.1-RELEASE-p4
$ freebsd-version -u
11.1-RELEASE-p6
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2017)

rustleg said:


> I guess I was expecting the kernel to be at p6 rather than p4 and so I needed to find a way to get it updated to p6.


The last two patches didn't involve the kernel (both were for OpenSSL), so its version doesn't change.



rustleg said:


> I couldn't find any resource to tell me what the latest p levels were.


https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html
https://www.freebsd.org/security/notices.html


----------



## rustleg (Dec 27, 2017)

SirDice said:


> https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html
> https://www.freebsd.org/security/notices.html



I see where p6 comes from now, buried in the detail. I probably came across this before
"Corrected:     ...  2017-12-09 03:44:26 UTC (releng/11.1, 11.1-RELEASE-p6)"
but I hadn't realised it was specifying the basis of p6, I probably concluded it was instead just referring to p6. However in conjunction with reading https://www.freebsd.org/security/#advisories it is now clear. Thanks for leading me to the answer.


----------

